# Alpine Zone Ski/Board Serial Number Registery?



## BeanoNYC (Jan 8, 2010)

Every year I see posts about ski and board thefts at various resorts. I was wondering what would be the advantages or disadvantages to posting our equipment's serial numbers for easy access in case of such an event. If a ski gets stolen we would just need to access alpinezone from the resort to give the powers that be the serial number. Just an idea...opinions?  Has this been done?


----------



## andyzee (Jan 8, 2010)

Or, write it down and put it in your wallet. I know, not as high tech, but effective. :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Jan 8, 2010)

Problem with the serial numbers on most skis, is that they can be easily rubbed off with a file (I know this from being a chronic ski tuner, not a chronic ski taker  :lol: )

The other thing that I like to do that makes a ski a bit less appealing, is grab that sharpie marker and in BIG letters on a few spots, write atleast your 1st name.  And of course there's that other little tidbit that shows up a few times a year in a thread,  USE A SKI LOCK or if they have it, use the ski area's ski check services!!!  A couple of bucks of prevention is a heck of alot less than a new pair of skis or a new board!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 8, 2010)

or take your skis to your Vet and have them install a micro chip


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 8, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Problem with the serial numbers on most skis, is that they can be easily rubbed off with a file (I know this from being a chronic ski tuner, not a chronic ski taker  :lol: )
> 
> The other thing that I like to do that makes a ski a bit less appealing, is grab that sharpie marker and in BIG letters on a few spots, write atleast your 1st name.  And of course there's that other little tidbit that shows up a few times a year in a thread,  USE A SKI LOCK or if they have it, use the ski area's ski check services!!!  A couple of bucks of prevention is a heck of alot less than a new pair of skis or a new board!!!



I keep a ski lock in my car year round.  Always use them at the resort plus mine wedges perfectly in the nozzle at the gas station so I can clean out my car.   Was just thinking that this would be a good clearinghouse for the numbers.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 8, 2010)

no opinion on the registry but regarding



drjeff said:


> USE A SKI LOCK



son got new skis for christmas and in his stocking was a ski lock 

it doesn't solve the theft problem but makes his skis a "less easy" target for the casual theif or the "ooops, sorry dude, i grabbed the wrong set of skis" guy.


----------



## severine (Jan 8, 2010)

It's an interesting suggestion. Even with a lock, your skis still aren't completely safe if you have something a thief really wants. I'm not sure if a public listing of serial numbers would help or hurt... I suppose there's the odd chance that someone with a grudge may go through the trouble of seeking out your equipment to take--I realize that's not likely, but definitely possible. On the other hand, it could make it easier to recover stolen equipment, so long as the serial number isn't filed off. 

I'm undecided...


----------



## drjeff (Jan 8, 2010)

BeanoNYC said:


> I keep a ski lock in my car year round.  Always use them at the resort plus mine wedges perfectly in the nozzle at the gas station so I can clean out my car.   Was just thinking that this would be a good clearinghouse for the numbers.



I also keep a small cable lock in my car year round.  Works great in th summer when I have the families bikes on my trailer hitch mounted bike rake to stop the front wheels from spinning round and round in my rear view mirror and driving me crazy!  :lol:


----------



## billski (Jan 8, 2010)

severine said:


> It's an interesting suggestion. Even with a lock, your skis still aren't completely safe if you have something a thief really wants. I'm not sure if a public listing of serial numbers would help or hurt... I suppose there's the odd chance that someone with a grudge may go through the trouble of seeking out your equipment to take--I realize that's not likely, but definitely possible. On the other hand, it could make it easier to recover stolen equipment, so long as the serial number isn't filed off.
> 
> I'm undecided...



I don't like to promote what I have publicly, which is why I never post to the quiver thread.  Too many inquiring minds lurking.   

Locks:  If a thief wants it, they will get it.  However the odds are low.
Retrieval: The odds are even lower.


----------

